# Here We come



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

The countdown is on. 
We sell our place and all our stuff and start 2014 in our new home near Lake Chapala!!!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Not bad thinking. We sold or discarded everything but the pooches, a couple of cats and a few other tihngs and drove out of the Napa Valley headed for Nogales and Lake Chapala in 2001 - never looking back. We haven´t regretted that decision for a moment in the last decade plus. Welcome to your new home.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Before selling ALL your stuff, remember that some things may be "old friends" and will help you adjust to your new environment. Naturally, most of it is just STUFF and you won't need it, miss it or want to pay the freight to get it here.
Good luck on your move, and welcome to Mexico!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Before selling ALL your stuff, remember that some things may be "old friends" and will help you adjust to your new environment. Naturally, most of it is just STUFF and you won't need it, miss it or want to pay the freight to get it here.
> Good luck on your move, and welcome to Mexico!


Excellent advice. And once you're here, you'll find yourself acquiring lots of new Mexican stuff.

Welcome to the Expat Forum!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Chapala.


----------

